
Make Your Own Latte That Looks (and Tastes) As Good As Starbucks - devirkahan
http://www.thegeekscompanion.com/home/make-your-own-latte-alex-leiphart.html
======
zrail
Yeah so here's the thing. Starbucks is not good coffee. Also he kind of
glosses over the whole "brewing" step, which requires special equipment.

